# Chocolate Bread Pudding



## Regina (Apr 25, 2002)

Hi,

I'm looking for a chocolate bread pudding recipe.  I have lots of stale bread in my refrigerator and I would like to try something new.  I once saw a recipe for chocolate bread pudding, but I didn't save the it.  I wasn't interested at the time.  

If any of you guys have such  recipes would you please pass them to me.  I would live to try them.  

Thanks in advance, Regina


----------



## Regina (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi guys!

I finally found two bread pudding recipes!  One was in my Joy of Cooking cookbook, the current edition.  The other was in Oprah's O magazine, January 2002 edition.  I'll print both when I have more time.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 10, 2002)

*Somehow I missed your post*

and I do apologize.  Here is a recipe that I had in my files.  Let me know how it compares to yours.  And just for fun I added a Chocolate Rice Pudding.

Chocolate Bread Pudding

Serve warm with whipped cream made with cream de cacao. 

2/3 cup raisins 
1/4 cup brandy or almond liquor 
2 2/3 cups milk 
4 eggs 
1 1/2 cups sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 teaspoon almond extract 
3/4 cup cocoa 
1 1/2 cups butter, melted
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon cloves
6 cups crumbled bread
2/3 cup slivered almonds

In a small bowl or cup soak the raisins in the brandy for 1 hour.  

In a large mixing bowl combine the milk, eggs, sugar, extracts, cocoa, butter, salt, cinnamon, nutmeg and cloves. Blend well. In a 9x12-inch pan that has been buttered, combine the soaked raisins, bread and almonds. Pour custard mixture over bread mixture. Blend to make sure bread is coated and bake 350° for 35 minutes or until set. 

Creme De Cacao Whipped Cream: 
Beat until stiff 1 cup whipped cream. Fold in 3 tablespoons confectioners sugar and 1 tablespoon creme de cacao. 


CHOCOLATE RICE PUDDING 

3/4 cup uncooked white rice 
1 1/4 cups water 
1 1/2 cups milk 
1/3 cup white sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/3 cup raisins 
1 tablespoon butter 
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa 

In a saucepan bring water to a boil. Add rice and stir. Reduce heat, cover and simmer for 20 minutes. 

In the top of a double boiler over simmering water, combine 1 1/2 cups cooked rice, milk, sugar, vanilla, raisins, butter and cocoa. Cook, stirring occasionally, until thickened, 20 to 30 minutes. 

Divide into 6 individual cups.


----------



## Regina (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks so much for the recipe.  I'll try it and let you know what I think  I'm sure it will delicious!  

I promise I'll post those two recipes I found soon.  I would have already posted them except I started a new swim class and I'm working more hours than I did before.  Forty hours instead of thirty a week.  Ain't that grand?

Thanks again for the recipe I printed it immediately.


----------



## Regina (Jun 29, 2002)

Here's one of the chocolate bread pudding recipes I promised to post a month or so ago.  It's from the current edition of the Joy of Cooking.  The book says it is extravagant and luscious and serves 10 to twelve people.


Chocolate Bread Pudding

Cut into 1/2-inch -thick slices:


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2002)

Regina - I think you forgot something! LOL


----------



## starrleicht (Jun 30, 2002)

> Regina - I think you forgot something! LOL



Hehe...yeah,  the recipe!!  Maybe she had to go for some reason..??  

Here, I have a few - even a low fat version!    Gotta try to watch that waistline..lol.  I'll toss 'em all in for you!  We're giving you a lot to choose from here, aren't we!?  Well, when I found this thread, you hit on a total chocolate addict and can't seem to get enough recipes and variations...


Rustic Chocolate Bread Pudding
1 oz. melted butter
2 large eggs, beaten
½ cup brown sugar
1 ½ cup heavy cream
½ cup milk
½ t. vanilla
¼ t. cinnamon
½ cup melted milk chocolate
3 cups day old bread
3 squares semi-sweet or dark chocolate
Preheat oven to 350 and grease twelve muffin tins.

In a mixing bowl whisk butter, eggs, sugar, cream, milk, vanilla, cinnamon and chocolate together. Fold in the bread and blend thoroughly. Pour mixture into muffin tins (about ¾ full). Cut chocolate squares into 4 pieces each. Press one piece into mixture of each tin. Bake 35 minutes, cool and sprinkle with powder sugar.



Chocolate Bread Pudding

1 teaspoon unsalted butter 
4 large eggs 
1 cup firmly packed light brown sugar 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/8 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips, melted 
1/4 cup Grand Marnier or other orange flavored liquer 
2 cups half-and-half 
8 slices day-old white bread, crusts removed and cut into 1/2-inch cubes (about 4 cups) 
2 cups semisweet chocolate chips 
Spiced Cream
Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees farenheit. Grease a 6-cup (9 1/4 x 5 1/4 x 2 3/4-inch) loaf pan with the butter.

2. Whisk the eggs, sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg, vanilla, melted chocolate, and Grand Marnier together in a large mixing bowl until very smooth. Add the half-and-half and mix well. Add the bread and let the mixture sit for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. 

3. Pour half of the mixture into the prepared pan. Sprinkle the top with the unmelted chocolate chips. Pour the remaining bread mixture over the chocolate chips. Bake until the pudding is set in the center, about 55 minutes. Let cool for 5 minutes. 

4. To serve, cut the pudding into 1-inch thick slices. Top with the spiced cream.

Makes 8 to 10 servings

Directions for Spiced Cream
1 quart heavy cream 
1/4 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
1. Beat the cream with an electric mixer on high speed in a large mixing bowl for about 2 minutes. Add the sugar, cinnamon, and nutmeg and beat again until the mixture forms stiff peaks, another 1 to 2 minutes.

Makes 4 cups


Guess where this one came from...

Chocolate Bread Pudding 
1 (9-ounce) package STELLA D'ORO CHOCOLATE BREAKFAST TREATS Cookies, broken in half 
1/2 cup semisweet chocolate chips 
2 cups chocolate milk 
4 eggs 
Place cookie pieces in lightly greased 9 x 5 x 3-inch loaf pan. Sprinkle chocolate chips over cookie pieces. 

Blend chocolate milk and eggs; pour over cookie pieces. 

Bake at 350-degrees F for 45 to 50 minutes or until set. Serve warm. 


Chocolate Bread Pudding (lowfat) 
Yield: 7 servings 

1 nonstick spray 
3/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder 
1 3/4 c sugar 
3 cup nonfat milk 
1 pound day old bread with crusts 
1 removed, torn into pieces 
1 tablespoon vanilla 
1 egg 
2 egg whites 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon finely grated orange peel 

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray a loaf pan with nonstick spray and dust with cocoa powder. Combine cocoa and 3/4 c sugar with milk in a saucepan. Cook over medium low heat until dissolved. Cool. Pour over bread and soak until bread absorbs mixture. Combine vanilla, egg and egg whites, cinnamon, remaining sugar, salt and orange peel. Place one layer of bread in loaf pan. Pour a little of the egg mixture over. Continue placing bread and egg mixture in loaf pan until pan is filled. Pour remaining egg mixture over the top and bake for 45 minutes to 1 hour, or until crusty on top, puffy, and set in the middle. Let cool slightly and serve warm or cold. Some liquid will settle in bottom of pan.
Per 4 oz serving: 208 calories, 2 g total fat


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi starr!

Thanks so much for the recipes.  I'm not really a sweet eater but I might just have to try a chocolate bread pudding.  I'm more the wild mushroom bread pudding type  I know, I'm pathetic!!!  

Thanks for the recipes and glad you stopped by!


----------



## Norma (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm more the cheese and meat bread pudding type! After all, that's all a "Strata" is anyway!


----------



## Regina (Aug 13, 2002)

You guys are incredible!  I haven't been to this site and you are still giving me bread pudding recipes.  Thankyou so very much


----------



## starrleicht (Aug 28, 2002)

> Thanks so much for the recipes. I'm not really a sweet eater but I might just have to try a chocolate bread pudding.



Well, since you don't like sweets much, you picked the right one!   It's my favorite too - but I am a sweets junky (shamful, I know!) 

I wish I were more like you!  I truly do!  (As I loosen my pants to breath...lol)


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 28, 2002)

starrleicht!!!

So, you actually think not eating sweets helps????????????? 

It most certainly does not.  (sitting down, loosening my pants because I ate 14 helpings of that casserole - which is, by the way, starch, which is by the way eventually sugar, which is why -  *getting zipper down just right to be comfortable* I still can't lose any weight!!!!!!!!!  LOL

   So, eat sweets, they are probably less fattening that some casserole with 14 different cheeses in it!!!!!


----------

